# [URGENT] NEED A FOSTER HOME/ OWNERS FOR PET RABBIT - Toronto



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

I have a pet rabbit named Loaf. He is a 2-year-old male (not neutered). My little sister got him in December of 2020 for her birthday *from my father.* We didn't know much about rabbits but when we got him, I started to do loads of research to make sure he is as healthy and happy as possible. I got extremely attached to him quickly and have been keeping him in my room since my little sister doesn’t want to take care of him anymore.

There is a problem. My father HATES my bunny. He hates him because Loaf eats furniture. My father wants to get rid of him by letting him go in the wild or killing him, but I can’t let him do that. I have been trying my best to protect my bunny and make sure he is safe. We have had some HUGE fights because of my dad’s hatred towards him and each day, my father is closer to getting rid of him. I am not a strong person and there is only a little time until I can’t fight for my bunny anymore. My father says that his reason for getting rid of my rabbit is because he eats things. We have a solution to that, which is getting him neutered, but my father will NOT agree to that at all. He hates the fact that we are spending money on Loaf. I know people will say to just go to the vet and do it, but my father is a very strict person and no one can do anything without his permission. If you do then prepare for the worst.

This is my last resort and next month we are moving to a new house. My father said that he will not let my rabbit go into that house so we have to find him a home/ foster home before that. It hurts me so much to even think about letting go of him, because I have attached myself to him so much that he is literally my biggest, if not the only source of happiness right now.

Loaf is the sweetest bunny who loves to give kisses and cuddles. He is very friendly and a very happy little boy. He is so easy to love. So I ask anyone who has a rabbit or knows about rabbits that if you have some space for a pet, PLEASE take Loaf in. I cannot let my dad put him in danger by kicking him out or killing him. Taking care of rabbits is just like taking care of cats and dogs but on a budget and it’s easier.

This is the last option I have. If I find a foster home that can take care of him for 2 years or so, it would be amazing. I will move out of this house to live on my own after I am done with college. I will take him back in and that way he will be safe and I wouldn’t need to worry about my father anymore. I can give $75 - 150 a month. I know that is less but I don't have a job and I am a student so that is all I can afford.

IF I can't find a foster home, I will have to give him away forever to new owners. I will give him away for cheap or even for free if you’d like. I just need some loving owners to adopt him and treat him with a lot of love and care.

If you have reached this far and are interested, please dm me on my instagram, here or in the comments. I do have a few requirements to make sure I am giving him away to proper owners. I can provide a picture of Loaf and any information.

(contact info removed for safety, Please begin a private conversation with poster if interested)

Thank you.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

I wish I could take him for you but you are so far away. Could I see a picture of him?


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> I wish I could take him for you but you are so far away. Could I see a picture of him?



Thank you for the comment. Of course you can see a picture.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

He is adorable, while you are trying to find a home for him you should get some spray and put it on your furniture your dad might change his mind if you get a spray you rabbit does not like, he will not touch it then


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> He is adorable, while you are trying to find a home for him you should get some spray and put it on your furniture your dad might change his mind if you get a spray you rabbit does not like, he will not touch it then



That is a good idea, but my father HATES him. Like nothing will change his mind no matter what. I wish that would work.


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

LoafMcBonbon said:


> I have a pet rabbit named Loaf. He is a 2-year-old male (not neutered). My little sister got him in December of 2020 for her birthday *from my father.* We didn't know much about rabbits but when we got him, I started to do loads of research to make sure he is as healthy and happy as possible. I got extremely attached to him quickly and have been keeping him in my room since my little sister doesn’t want to take care of him anymore.
> 
> There is a problem. My father HATES my bunny. He hates him because Loaf eats furniture. My father wants to get rid of him by letting him go in the wild or killing him, but I can’t let him do that. I have been trying my best to protect my bunny and make sure he is safe. We have had some HUGE fights because of my dad’s hatred towards him and each day, my father is closer to getting rid of him. I am not a strong person and there is only a little time until I can’t fight for my bunny anymore. My father says that his reason for getting rid of my rabbit is because he eats things. We have a solution to that, which is getting him neutered, but my father will NOT agree to that at all. He hates the fact that we are spending money on Loaf. I know people will say to just go to the vet and do it, but my father is a very strict person and no one can do anything without his permission. If you do then prepare for the worst.
> 
> ...


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

How long do you think you can keep him?


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

Do you have any siblings that are moved out already?


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> How long do you think you can keep him?


A month most likely. I am relying on my therapist to somehow convince my father to let him stay.


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Do you have any siblings that are moved out already?


I am the oldest and I am 19. No one has moved out from my siblings yet. I don't have the courage to do it but I really think I should.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

LoafMcBonbon said:


> A month most likely. I am relying on my therapist to somehow convince my father to let him stay.


Oh good, maybe that will work


LoafMcBonbon said:


> I am the oldest and I am 19. No one has moved out from my siblings yet. I don't have the courage to do it but I really think I should.


What does your mom think?


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Oh good, maybe that will work
> 
> What does your mom think?


She says she loves him but she's also helpless in front of my father. She won't like me moving out but I think she won't stay angry for long.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

LoafMcBonbon said:


> She says she loves him but she's also helpless in front of my father. She won't like me moving out but I think she won't stay angry for long.


Do you have any friends? you could have them have the rabbit for 2 years!!!


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Do you have any friends? you could have them have the rabbit for 2 years!!!


None that will take care of my bunny. They suggest to get him sold to someone else.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

Grandparents? Aunts or Uncles?


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Grandparents? Aunts or Uncles?


Nope. We are the only ones in our whole family that lives in canada.. Tight situation I know..


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

LoafMcBonbon said:


> Nope. We are the only ones in our whole family that lives in canada.. Tight situation I know..


Maybe try posting on more rabbit forms!?


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Maybe try posting on more rabbit forms!?


I will. I am new to this website so I am still trying to figure out the best places to post this. Thank you!


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

I will try and find some for you.


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> I will try and find some for you.


Oh my gosh.. Thank you so much. That is very kind of you!


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

Have any luck finding any other forms?


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Have any luck finding any other forms?


I am still looking. I'll look into different websites too.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

me too


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

If you find Rabbittalk I recommend not posting on there because they are a meat rabbit form


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

Try Bunspace.com


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> If you find Rabbittalk I recommend not posting on there because they are a meat rabbit form


Oh dear.. thanks!


BunLover said:


> Try Bunspace.com


Okay i will do that right now. I also found a website called binkybunny.com


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

LoafMcBonbon said:


> Oh dear.. thanks!
> 
> Okay i will do that right now. I also found a website called binkybunny.com


Okay, I will check it out


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jun 3, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Okay, I will check it out


The website looks good. I will try posting there. Thank you.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

LoafMcBonbon said:


> The website looks good. I will try posting there. Thank you.


Your welcome ☺


----------



## Johndxu (Jun 4, 2022)

kijiji.ca is the best place to post sending away. I don't believe anyone will buy him for a short period of time unless a baby rabbit.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 4, 2022)

Johndxu said:


> kijiji.ca is the best place to post sending away. I don't believe anyone will buy him for a short period of time unless a baby rabbit.


I don't know, he is only 2 and he will be about 4 if they just foster him for 2 years.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 7, 2022)

If you can get him to Las Vegas, we'd take him. We've gotten rescues delivered here thru the Bunderground Railroad and also from "Operation Roger"--we are both disabled so we can't travel too far.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 7, 2022)

Nancy McClelland said:


> If you can get him to Las Vegas, we'd take him. We've gotten rescues delivered here thru the Bunderground Railroad and also from "Operation Roger"--we are both disabled so we can't travel too far.


Shipping rabbits causes stress for the rabbits


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Shipping rabbits causes stress for the rabbits


Larry is well experienced in rescuing rabbits. They've been doing so for _decades_. The Bunderground Railroad has been used for many years as a way to transport rabbits to a new home. (It is volunteers driving the rabbits relay style -- it's not a literal "railroad.")


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 9, 2022)

Cosmo, who is still with us came by way of Long Haul truckers from Auburn, Ca--he was fine and happy when we got him--not stressed at all. Mr Hoppes was brought to us by a series of 3 drivers from N California via Bunderground and he was also fine--both groups minimize stress and interact with the babies--while "some" shipping may cause stress these were not handled as "baggage"--therein lies the difference. The only problem was they were on death row at the shelters as they were both "biters" and had been returned for it and deemed un-adoptable--only took a couple of days to correct the behavior and they both were great--have told many people that if you don't train your bunny, your bunny will train you. Again there is a big difference between "loving care" and freight and we'd never put any bunny in a stressful situation--why it is called "RESCUE".


----------



## Devi (Jun 18, 2022)

If we could bunderground Railroad him to Vancouver Island, BC Canada I might be able to take him, just would have to run the idea past the hubby. I also, know a place here that would take him and he'd be adored.


----------



## White Rabbit (Jun 18, 2022)

Bump for anyone out there close enough


----------



## Devi (Jun 19, 2022)

I spoke to the husband, Like Nancy I can also take on the Bunny if a Bunderground Railroad can be figured out the get him here.


----------



## White Rabbit (Jun 19, 2022)

OP you have great news, hope you check your email or see this. 


Devi said:


> I spoke to the husband, Like Nancy I can also take on the Bunny if a Bunderground Railroad can be figured out the get him here.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 19, 2022)

White Rabbit said:


> OP you have great news, hope you check your email or see this.


Can you take her?


----------



## White Rabbit (Jun 19, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Can you take her?


No sadly im in Southern California. Im way to far away, but that's why I bumped the thread earlier, gotta help how you can haha.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Jun 19, 2022)

Your bun is so cute. But didn't you say your father got the bun for your sister?
And now he doesn't want it?


----------



## BunLover (Jun 19, 2022)

Cinn-a-bun said:


> Your bun is so cute. But didn't you say your father got the bun for your sister?
> And now he doesn't want it?


Did you read the first post?


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Jun 19, 2022)

BunLover. Yes I read the first post. It's said, My father gave to my sister!
"I have a pet rabbit named Loaf. He is a 2-year-old male (not neutered). My little sister got him in December of 2020 for her birthday *from my father.* We didn't know much about rabbits but when we got him, I started to do loads of research to make sure he is as healthy and happy as possible. I got extremely attached to him quickly and have been keeping him in my room since my little sister doesn’t want to take care of him anymore."!


----------



## BunLover (Jun 20, 2022)

@LoafMcBonbon you should get you bun neutered but as you said your Dad is really strict so that will be hard to talk him into it, if you can. He might stop chewing then


----------



## LoafMcBonbon (Jul 7, 2022)

BunLover said:


> @LoafMcBonbon you should get you bun neutered but as you said your Dad is really strict so that will be hard to talk him into it, if you can. He might stop chewing then


Hello I am back. Sorry for not replying. I kind of lost hope. But I found someone for him and he is currently living there. There is a problem though. They kind of don't want him anymore. idk what to do.


----------



## BunLover (Jul 7, 2022)

How long was he living somewhere else? I was glad while I read the first part of the post. Post on Facebook market place, of Craigslist. Maybe you will find someone!!!!! If someone wants him make sure they will be a good owner, If you can you should go look at where he is living and meet the person. Idk now what to tell you anymore. Any other problems you have not said? Maybe someone else will have another idea.


----------



## White Rabbit (Jul 7, 2022)

LoafMcBonbon said:


> Hello I am back. Sorry for not replying. I kind of lost hope. But I found someone for him and he is currently living there. There is a problem though. They kind of don't want him anymore. idk what to do.


Two people here offered help  It's a long shot but it could work  One is in Canada another in Vegas. Using the Bunderground railroad


Devi said:


> I spoke to the husband, Like Nancy I can also take on the Bunny if a Bunderground Railroad can be figured out the get him here.





Nancy McClelland said:


> If you can get him to Las Vegas, we'd take him. We've gotten rescues delivered here thru the Bunderground Railroad and also from "Operation Roger"--we are both disabled so we can't travel too far.



The bunderground railroad uses people to drive the bunny. I don't know how well they could work it out in Canada though, but there is a shot 
This is their facebook, join, message, post and ask there 








The Bunderground Railroad


The Bunderground Railroad, Washington D.C. 10,588 likes · 234 talking about this. The BUNDERGROUND RAILROAD is the system of contacts, rabbit rescuers, rescue organizations, and shelters locally and...




www.facebook.com


----------

